# URGENT QUERY ON UTEROGESTAN



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

Anyone else have problems getting a local prescription for Uterogestan due to it being unlicencesed?  Any suggestions or solutions gratefully received.

My GP is reluctant to prescribe - actually he wrote prescription but Pharmacist flagged the fact it is unlicensed.  He is trying to get specialist appt for me tomorrow.  Am at end of my supplies after tomorrow morning's dose so stress levels rising rapidly...

Can I sign waiver?  should I be thinking of couriering from Cz REpublic? i need some advice please..

Maya


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Maya,

Utrogestan is a licensed product that can be prescribed in the UK. GP probably being reluctant because the route of administraion is unlicensed, assuming you've asked for it to use vaginally. I suspect pharmacist seeing this on prescription and not knowing about its use in IVF will have called to say eh  why you putting it in delicate places, you're supposed to swallow it!

Try talking to GP again. If you have the prescription in your hand and they haven't taken it off you then its yours to do with what you wish. Try asking to speak to pharmacist first to explain what its for and they should hopefully be happy then to order it for you (not many pharmacies will stock this as routine though). If this doesn't work then try again at another pharmacy. You'll have to do this tomorrow am first thing, most pharmacies place their orders by mid morning for late afternoon delivery, also ask them to call and check with their wholesaler that they have the capsules in stock.

Hopefully this should ensure you get a supply in time for tomorrow afternoon    

If GP has retained script then speak to them again and stress how important it is that you get progesterone tomorrow to maintain your levels. If all else fails ask for a prescription of Cyclogest 400mg pessaries and at least you can use something that is licensed for vaginal administration until you can get the utrogestan. Try not to stress, hopefully things will work themselves out tomorrow  

I'm off line until evening tomorrow but please let me know how you get on.

Maz x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Mazv

I've Pmd you.  Will post later on how things are resolved.

Thanks
Maya


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to post that the problem was solved.

I spoke with my GP again and after gentle persuasion and a letter quickly organised to come from the clinic, he agreed for prescription to be filled.  (dont think he was completely happy though then neither was I really.) The pharmacist had already given me a week's supply pending GP prescription so dont understand change of heart there.  There were supplies in the pharmacy because of this...


Thanks for your response
Maya


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Maya,

Got your PM; what a faff   Poor you   Glad to hear that it all got sorted out though and you didn't have to break treatment. Now get your feet up and stress levels down  

Maz x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Feet up ... and stress levels under control... 

 Maya


----------

